# Loss of power ?



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Been noticing lately that my B13 tends to lose power (or hesitates) when ever the gear changes from 2nd to 3rd. Mine is an auto transmission.

It is more noticeable when accelerating from stop while gently pressing the gas pedal. The car will start to move and you would notice the gear changing from 1 to 2. From 2 to 3, there is a slight loss in pickup power (like the gears were in neutral for a second while the pedal was pressed) before being engaged. This is also noticeable when taking a corner. No jerking motion was observed. RPM looked ok and was not seen to dip serverely during this power loss.

Could this be a sign that the clutch is wearing off?

anyone else have this problem and what was done to solve it?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Auto trannies don't have a clutch, but they can still slip. Check the tranny fluid to make sure it's full. If not, your tranny might be on it's way out, but not necessarily. Your car hesitating could be a lot of things, likely something with ignition, but considering it only happens at a certain shift point, which is likely to be at certain rpm range, your timing could be off.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

checked the trans fluid and looks ok. Correct level and colour.

The problem is noticeable at 1-2. Not 2-3 as I mentioned below.

seems that when the gears shift from 1 to 2 at 2500 rpm, the gears don;t seem to engage and then about 2 secs later, the gear engages (no jerking nor sound..smooth transition) and rpm falls back to 2000.

Will have to ask the shop to tune it back during the next servicing.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Iono man, i had the same problem on my maxima. turned out that a vacuum seal was broken in the tranny. if not that, then most likely your tranny is about to go. don't change the fluid, though. it's gonna make it worse...

Peace
CMo


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

how do you change the vac seal?

my gearshift is stiff as hell sometimes. someone said maybe it needs to be greased but i don't see anywhere t grease it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Auto trannies don't have a clutch, but they can still slip. . *


Automatic trans do have clutches they actaully have 10 or more but they are all internal and they burn up as well as wear out


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

gee, if that is the case, then what would be the next course of action to take?

An overhaul of the tranny ? 

How long would a job like that take ?

or is it better to replace one completely.

The mech had the tranny replaced previously with one from another GA16de. Not sure what problem it was tho.

The car's already have 227,000 km on it and I'm not sure if it's time to let the car go, inspite of the many parts replacement over the last 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

If you want to overhaul the trans yourself, don't forget the torque converter and a rebuild manual. also can you be down the car for a week while you rebuild the trans and how much is your time worth to you? Is it more economically viable for you to have someone else rebuild it and just r&r it yourself (save probbaly 500-1000 that way (p.s. I also have a picture of the trans apart from one of my parts catalogs if you need it.

good luck


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

I think I would have to send it to the mech for a checkup and possibly repair.

Depends on the cost. If it's just a vaccuum seal then probably less than 500. If it's the whole tranny.. wow. Maybe I'd be better off with another car. And a manual one it would be.

It's quite a bother when you are trying to accelerate from stop to 4th gear and find that you lose power from 1 to 2 and then pickup from 2 to 3 to 4 without problems.

If I floor the pedal, the problem seems to be less obvious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

have you tried any additives you may have a sticking valve that is bypassed when you floor it


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

the only additives I have put are for fuel only. Injector cleaners.

not sure what the previous owner had done to the tranny.

but it sure seems to be getting a little worse by the day.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

_don't change the fluid, though. it's gonna make it worse..._

Wish I knew that earlier. I decided to take it on myself the change the oil since it was last done well over 10,000 Km's ago. I also changed the tranny fluid which was never done before since we bought the car new 194,000 Km's (115,065 miles) ago. I should mention the car never ran right after the timing chain guides were replaced (180,000 Km's) and it seemed like she was off her timing. Anyway, I changed the oil and transaxel fluid and the engine rattles like crazy now. The transmission doesn't seem to have the constant accelleration as it once did. When it does work there is a lot more power then ever before. Basically, when I start off it seems sluggish but with more gas getting the car up to 60 Km/h the torque converter really smooths out and has lots of power but it also seems like it's skipping at times. On ramps on the highway, the car has more power ever since I drove it (it's my mother's car) and I can easily get to 80-100 Km/h no problem and the engine rattle is gone, probably extra tension on the timing chain if that is the problem.

Anyone have a clue what is going on? I think the transmission is dying since I could notice a sudden shift between gears a few weeks before.

Greg


----------

